# Some simple mods to my Sieg C6 Lathe



## JimDobson (May 9, 2019)

Some simple mods to my Sieg C6 Lathe also sold as the  Grizzly G0516, Hare & Forbes AL-60, Axminster Metal Lathe


----------



## goldstar31 (May 9, 2019)

My compliments!  I'm sure that most if not all will also apply to the SiegSC  and C4 lathes.

Incidentally, I have the older Axminster C4.

Regards

Norm


----------



## JimDobson (May 9, 2019)

Thanks Norm, I've been so happy with this lathe in the 6 years that I've owned it.


----------



## goldstar31 (May 9, 2019)

JimDobson said:


> Thanks Norm, I've been so happy with this lathe in the 6 years that I've owned it.



I bought the C4 for all of £350, bought chucks and faceplates-- and then I bought the vertical mill attachment.

Tomorrow, I'm off to Doncaster Model Show in the UK to see what else there is- to spend the children's and grandchildren's inheritances

Cheers

Norm


----------



## JimDobson (May 9, 2019)

LOL Norm, have a great time at the show. That's something that I would be a dream to attend.


----------



## Rudy (May 9, 2019)

Thanks for sharing Jim. Think I will do all of your attachments.
I do have DRO on the apron and cross slide (highly recommended) but not the tail stock.
Rudy.


----------



## goldstar31 (May 9, 2019)

Jim and Rudy?

Would it be correct to see what DRO's are fitted as the supplied rotary ones on my Sieg C4 are not really practical..  I keep getting recommendations for batteries from Axminster Tools and they don't work and  I have to fiddle on with a £1 pack of assorted little batteries and hope for a connection.  I've got a pair on my mill drill( RF 25 or 30) and these are great.

I hope that this is not interfering with the general importance of Jim's original posting 

Regards from the other side of the North Sea


----------



## JimDobson (May 9, 2019)

Rudy said:


> Thanks for sharing Jim. Think I will do all of your attachments.
> I do have DRO on the apron and cross slide (highly recommended) but not the tail stock.
> Rudy.



Rudy, do you happen to have a photo of your DRO setups on your apron and cross slide? That's something that I would like to do.


----------



## Rudy (May 10, 2019)

Here is my DRO setup. Not a C4, but I guess something similar can be applied to any lathe.
I first attached the scale on the apron with double sided tape, but that added a small hysteresis to the measurements. The clocks are magnetic and easy to move out of the way when I use the compound.
Rudy


----------



## Rudy (May 11, 2019)

I said I moved the clocks out of the way when I used the compound, that's because I made short wires to make it more tidy. Longer wires will allow the compound to be rotated without moving the clocks.
Rudy


----------



## lathe nut (May 11, 2019)

Rudy where did you get the cocks, thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## Rudy (May 12, 2019)

Got them from Aliexpress. They come in many variants and from many suppliers. I have had them for  a year or so and so far works fine. This is of cause not any heavy duty items, so they will probably not last for a hundred years, but I like the compact size that makes the installation very neat. 
Rudy

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/0-1...655.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5fb14c4dZJ15k7


----------

